# Electronics Engineer- Validation & Design



## tauruschap (Apr 13, 2009)

hi All,

I am coming to sydney by mid of March,2010 on PR-VISA,175 skilled independent.
Could anybody please let me know any opportunities in field of Electronics System integration/ design with 56 years of experience.

I have applied though different job portals of Aussie, but the response was not good.

regards
Tauruschap


----------

